# Mystery year- Griffon, Peugot



## dcdroid (Sep 9, 2013)

This was being thrown out - 
 cleaned off LOTS of grime & tuned up;
 it rides well...
 just can't find any information as to what it might be. 
 Anyone have any ideas?
 Thanks for anything


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 9, 2013)

Components are the key to dating lightweights.  Also, what year is the registration sticker? My guess is early 1970's bike boom era.  The lugs definitely look Peugeot.


----------



## dcdroid (Sep 10, 2013)

*thanks - registration is from '75.*



Andrew Gorman said:


> Components are the key to dating lightweights.  Also, what year is the registration sticker? My guess is early 1970's bike boom era.  The lugs definitely look Peugeot.




 The frame, chain rings, cranks & pedals may be the only 'original' things left on this -
 I should get some better pics of the chainrings - all French steel, 52 large & 44 small.
 closest thing I've come across (afterwasting waaaay too much time looking at fun sites & pics) is this:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/collectvelo/2822942638/in/set-72157607538805066

 cant find a thing about the Griffon logos...
 thanks again


----------

